# Umazlit k smrti



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
může mi někdo vysvětlit co to znamená? Našla jsem to v různých contextech. Třeba: "žena mužovou jinakost nechce přijmout ani pochopit, ale jaksi elegantně popřít a umazlit k smrti"

Děkuju moc


----------



## K.u.r.t

umazlit k smrti znamená "cuddle to death"


----------



## werrr

„K smrti“ je idiomatický výraz pro “na největší možnou míru”. Odpovídá anglickému „to death“. Italsky umím jen pár slov, ale podle výrazů, které jsem našel ve slovníku, soudím, že to bude podobné i v italštině:

  k smrti unavený – stanco morto 
  k smrti uražený – offeso a morte

V podstatě totožný význam má, mimo jiné, i slovesná předpona „u-“. Proto se zpravidla výraz „k smrti“ používá společně s touto předponou:

  unavit k smrti – tire to death
  unudit k smrti – bore to death
  ukopat k smrti – kick to death
  …

„Umazlit k smrti“ tedy doslovně znamená „cuddle/fondle to death“, ale v tomto případě bych dal asi přednost nějakému volnému překladu, např. „suppress with fondling/caressing“.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc, je to jasné. Ještě by mě zajímalo, jestli je to říkaní.


----------



## winpoj

Co to je "říkání" ?


----------



## werrr

winpoj said:


> Co to je "říkání" ?



Patrně „rčení“ nebo „ustálené spojení“.


Výraz „k smrti“ sám o sobě je běžný. Ve spojení s některými slovesy (unavit, utahat, unudit…) jej lze hodnotit jako ustálené spojení. Obecně to ale ustálené spojení není, nanejvýše ustálená konstrukce “u- + k smrti”. Sloveso „umazlit“ rozhodně běžné není.


----------



## winpoj

Zajímavé je, že řada sloves s předponou "u" již v sobě tu smrt zahrnuje, i když není výslovně zmíněna.

"Upít se" (drink oneself to death) means the same as "upít se k smrti".

V našem konkrétním případě není umazlen muž, ale jeho jinakost. Nejde tedy o smrt muže, ale o zničení jeho jinakosti mazlením. Hluboká to myšlenka...


----------

